# best picture format



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

which picture format has the best quality?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm going to guess TIFF.


----------



## uoba (Jun 2, 2002)

Or a straight Photoshop file!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes... TIFF is the best format overall.  And for web... I would go with JPEG or PING.  But some browsers have a problem with ping files.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 2, 2002)

like IE for Windows




There was a website that used PNG files... damn it looked crappy... then they explained... so i felt ****ed off...


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd say TIFF is the best too. That's what I use for all my publishing files. It's nice because it lets you keep a very nice image and compress it as well. Other than that, I use the Photoshop format if there are any layers, and the PICT format if I want others to see the image but keep it lossless (uncompressed). And for web stuff, I'd say JPEG or GIF, depending on what it's for....

just my $0.02


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 3, 2002)

TIFF is a LOSSLESS image format.  This explains why if you scan them in from a scanner, they are HUGE.  TIFF is your best option for archiving old family photos to a CD because none of the image data is lost in TIFF format (unlike JPEG).

I read somewhere in the not too distant past that JPEG images are going to have an additional compression scheme and going to have the extension of *.JP2 (for JPEG 2000), or something like that.


----------

